#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-30
<tr0xan> salem
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi machour Neo31 nizarus salahgo_ tr0xan zied
<salahgo_> Bsr Goldenscorp !
<tr0xan> bsr Goldenscorp
 * salahgo_ still compiling Mangos
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-31
<Anis> hey bemawi, fellag, Goldenscorp, machour, Neo31, salahgo_, tr0xan & zied
<salahgo_> Ahla Anis !
<Anis> ahla bik :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr Anis salahgo_
<Anis> ahla Goldenscorp :) ça va 5ouya???
<Anis> salahgo_ ça va les examens??
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<salahgo_> oui, ça va ^^
<salahgo_> merci x)
<Goldenscorp> Anis, imsab7 kil3ada :)
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Anis> normallement oui.. 3malit ta3ssila 3la 5ater rawa7it KO w taw tabda sahrya + chwaya revision :/ :!
<salahgo_> x)
<Goldenscorp> lol man 3andik ibzayd 9ahwa
<Goldenscorp> :)))))
<tr0xan> yo Anis
<Anis> Goldenscorp: wallahi dhakartni.. nistana 30 min yor9od ibaya w nimchi inraka7 9ahwa hhhhhhhhh
<Anis> yo tr0xan
<Goldenscorp> bien anis
<Neo31> ahla tr0xan  sa va ?
<Fanen> bsrrree
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi crack3r Fanen machour Neo31 slimTN tr0xan zied
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ?
<tr0xan> bsr Goldenscorp
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp tr0xan
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Anis> salam nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bsr Anis
<Anis> bonsoir Goldenscorp :)
<Anis> http://www.youtube.com/celebrateubuntu#p/u/0/BG-Q7hTKCws
<Goldenscorp> cool Anis  :)
<Anis> :)
<zied> salem à tous
<nizarus> ahla zied
<nizarus> bravo pour ton travail :)
<zied> nizarus: vraiment désoler pour les spams
<Anis> salam zied
<zied> nizarus: j'ai pas reçu les mails, du coup, je me suis dis que planet@cullt.org ne fonctionne pas encore ...
<zied> salem Anis
<sabri_icone> salut a ts
<sabri_icone> :(
<Anis> salut sabri_icone :) ça va mon pote
<sabri_icone> pourquoi etes vous toujours en silence
<sabri_icone> Salut Noussa
<Anis> :)
<sabri_icone> sa va mon frère
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> qu'avez vous fait pour LPI?
<Anis> hmd.. mrigla oumourik :)
<sabri_icone> http://wiki.yobi.be/wiki/Linux_Certification
<sabri_icone> t'a passé LPI?
<Anis> éni?? rien.. yij3alnich insallak les exams mté3i :/
<sabri_icone> lool, regarde le lien il contient plz info sur LPI
<sabri_icone> y'a  mm un lien pour simuler LPIC-1
<sabri_icone> esme3 je pense que je vais passez LPIC sur mon compte
<sabri_icone> t'a une idée
<sabri_icone> hhh, Anis
<sabri_icone> winek frère
<Anis> emmmmmmm
<Anis> yodhorli ghalya
<sabri_icone> oui certain que moin de 50% que celle winbullz
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<Anis> sabri_icone: http://www.lpi-maghreb.org/
<sabri_icone> ena mefehmet chay le site de trainux de5ela fi 7it
<Anis> :/
<sabri_icone> Anis, t's en période d'examen?
<Anis> oui :(
<Anis> et toi?
<sabri_icone> oui, moi mastère pro
<sabri_icone> a chaque fois 3andi examen
<sabri_icone> merjouni
<Anis> looool
<Anis> rabbi m3ék
<sabri_icone> zid kemlo 3leya fi HP
<sabri_icone> ye7abouni na3el formation el se7abi w ena bidi unix menich fehemo meli7
<sabri_icone> 7assilo oskot bereka
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> ejme3ine Anis
<sabri_icone> :)
<Anis> hhhhh... jaw :)
<Anis> sabri_icone: http://www.lpi-maghreb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67:tarifs-de-la-certification&catid=18:contenu-de-la-certification&Itemid=49
<sabri_icone> fesh jaw ya sa7ebi
<sabri_icone> oui, je l'ai ait vue
<sabri_icone> ema mefemesh procédure
<sabri_icone> lien de l'inscrit inaccessible
<sabri_icone> hh
<sabri_icone> esme3eni mefemesh barnmej fi sif ?
<Anis> banemij kima chnouwa? :D
<Anis> ping sabri_icone, barnémij kila chnouwa???
<Anis> lien d'inscr: http://www.lpi-maghreb.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=79
<sabri_icone> cé pr la formation ya Anis
<sabri_icone> :p
<Anis> amma les session wfaw normallment ataw ybadlou les dates..
<sabri_icone> mmm
<sabri_icone> enti tu planifie pas de passer une LPI?
<Anis> oui.. amma mouch taw.. yilzimni indabar flouss + wa9t béch nakra formation..
<sabri_icone> https://www1.lpi.org/fr/register.html
<sabri_icone> voici le lien de l'enregistement Annous
<Anis> Cette page Web est inaccessible.
<Anis> :/ :!
<sabri_icone> pas besoin de faire la formation , t'a quad mm des compétances
<sabri_icone> compétence
<zied> les amis, désolé pour vous intérenpre, est ce que vous avez déjà fait un tour ici : http://planet.cullt.org ?
<sabri_icone> réessaye plz fois
<Anis> oki
<sabri_icone> non, je visite le site pr la première fois
<Anis> zied: oui j'ai déjà fait un tour, c'est coool :)
<Anis> sabri_icone: je parle d'une auto-formation ;) je doit quand même re-vérifier mes info loool
<sabri_icone> je t'es donné un lien
<sabri_icone> le wiki
<sabri_icone> contient mm des lien pr test de connaissance ;)
<sabri_icone> en tout cas , comme on dit en anglais : As you like :p
<Anis> le lien est sauvgarder dans la tête de la liste des favoris ;) alors je termine cette semaine et j'essayerai les liens là dans ;)
<Anis> ping zied
<sabri_icone> Anis pr les prix quand on dit  "Pour centre de formation académique agréé LPI"
<sabri_icone> ça concerne Trainux ou ça veut dire si on est envoyé par nos faculté ?
<sabri_icone> Last Updated on Wednesday, 26 May 2010 01:47  //// looooooooooooooool
<sabri_icone> je pense qu'ils ont oublié qu'ils ont une site web
<Anis> nizarus a passé LPIC l'année dernière peut être il a une idée à propos de ça..  :/
<Anis> nizarus: t'as une idée ???
<sabri_icone> Anis:
<sabri_icone> jak noum
<Anis> loool sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> met9ollish facebook
<nizarus> Anis, une idée sur quoi ?
<Anis> sur l'inscri de LPIC.. sabri_icone veut passer la certif..
<Anis> non sabri_icone mouch FB hhhhhhhhhhh
<nizarus> il faut s'inscrire dans un centre de formation
<nizarus> pour passer la certif
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> salut
<sabri_icone> lool; oui on en discute a propos
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> lool, ne9ass ken leur mail yetle3 mensi
<sabri_icone> hh
<Goldenscorp> bonne  travail cullt zied  :)
<zied> Anis: pong
<zied> merci Goldenscorp , il y a nizarus qui aide bien  aussi ;)
<Anis> sa7a innom hhhhh :D bonne travail cullt zied
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, 3arfna rahou :)
<zied> merci les amis, mais je ne suis pas seul ;)
<Anis> +1 Goldenscorp :)
<zied> +1
<zied> :D
<Goldenscorp> +10000
<sabri_icone> salut
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> de quoi vous parler
<sabri_icone> Anis
<sabri_icone> Goldenscorp:
<sabri_icone> zied:
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, yezzina mil 3roufet
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> Anis:
<sabri_icone> slimTN:
<sabri_icone> ubot2: ubuntulo1
<sabri_icone> tr0xan:
<sabri_icone> Fanen:
<sabri_icone> bemawi:
<sabri_icone> fi9ou
<sabri_icone> hhh
<Anis> sba7 il 5ir sabri_icone :)
<Goldenscorp> loool  il koulna i3raf sabri_icone  7at inti zada
<sabri_icone> je ne suit pas dormi
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sabri_icone> :p
<Fanen>  00
<sabri_icone> sketeto ye5i mechit ne3mel fi talla fi tn-sat
<sabri_icone> ya hala ya hala
<sabri_icone> ham jeme3a jaw
<Anis> :)
<Anis> faykthom ilkol
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> oui kif  fel jayech
<sabri_icone> mela tabarbich fi Iphone
<Anis> kiféch??
<zied> je suis là
<zied> aya yezzikom mel 7dith et donner nous un article sur un blog ou même une simple page
<zied> 5allina nenf3ou béha une personne
<sabri_icone> d'accord
<sabri_icone> juste question? l'article doit juste se comporter sur Linux ,
<nizarus> sabri_icone, le libre en général
<sabri_icone> d'accord nizarus
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu as un blog ?
<sabri_icone> non, j'ai rien
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> en faite je le supprime a chaque fois que je fais en un
<sabri_icone> mais je pense faire un pour HPux
<sabri_icone> ça doit etre intéressant surtt pr les futur admin
<sabri_icone> Mais, ça va prendre du temps
<sabri_icone> au moin aprés que j'aurais fini les études de cette anné
<sabri_icone> a cause du boulot
<sabri_icone> en tout cas, pr écrire dans ce blog je vais faire de mon mieux au moin commencer avec Vbox :p
<sabri_icone> allez les amis :(
<sabri_icone> je rentre chez moi
<sabri_icone> bn nuit a ts
<sabri_icone> Anis:
<Anis> bn sabri_icone :)
<sabri_icone> dima re9ed enti
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> slm alikm
<Anis> wa3alaykom assalama khouya :)
<zied> je vous dis bonne nuit les amis.
 * Fanen triste :( pour ne pas avoir une confirmation d'un stage d'été 
<crack3r> Fanen, :(
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-01
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<Neo31> bsr SalahGo
<SalahGo> Neo31, tu sais comment on met à jour une base MySQL? :v
<Neo31> update * where blablabla?
<Neo31> 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> ta7ki SQL ?
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> mais le probleme, j'ai au moins une centaine d'update
<SalahGo> à appliquer
<Neo31> a3mal script
<SalahGo> et puis, c'est quoi SQLyog?!
<SalahGo> script avec python? :v
<Neo31> http://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_update.asp
<Neo31> no idea
<SalahGo> beh, supposons j'ai un script
<SalahGo> il me sort  No such file or directory
<SalahGo> :V
<Neo31> tu ve faire koi au juste, pe etre ke c une simple requette
<SalahGo> apres la compilation de mangos
<SalahGo> je dois mettre à jour la base SQL
<SalahGo> avec des fichiers .sql donnés
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> g pas fait avant
<crack3r> SalahGo, import les avec phpmyadmin
<Neo31> a toi de bidouiller un pe
<Neo31> kont bach n9ollou 3al phpmyadmin
<Neo31> mais de preference ychouf chnouwa 3andou fel fichiers
<SalahGo> phpmyadmin peut faire tous d'un coup?
<Neo31> we phpmyadmin facilite bcp les choses
<Neo31> tomatiki
<SalahGo> hmm ok
<Neo31> tu doit installer apache2 et phpmyadmin
<SalahGo> psk avec les commandes: mysql -u -v faddouni...
<Neo31> pour la configuration phpmyadmin c rien de rien, 1 ou 2 fichiers a modifier vit fait
<SalahGo> apache2 est déjà inclu dans l'édition serveur ^^
<Neo31> famma zeda mysql tools 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> des outils graphiques pour linux
<SalahGo> ça marche avec lighttpd
<SalahGo> pas mal :D
<SalahGo> yay
<SalahGo> enfin
<SalahGo> ça n'a pas voulu marcher avec apache au début
<SalahGo> au fait crack3r Neo31 pour la màj avec les .sql
<SalahGo> je fais importer uniquement?
<Neo31> normalement
<crack3r> oui
<crack3r> y'a une limite de taille du fichier a importer,  ca doit pas depasser le 2Mo je crois
<crack3r> j'espere que cava pas te poser un probleme ^^
<SalahGo> et je peux faire 1500 fichiers d'un coup? :p
<SalahGo> le probleme avec le script, c'est le pass de la base sql
<crack3r> avec la ligne de commande oui
<crack3r> en utilisant une redirection d'entré
<Neo31> +1 crack3r
<SalahGo> hmpf
<SalahGo> je crois que je vais commencer par les plus important
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi crack3r machour Neo31 zied
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<bemawi> plop
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-02
<nizarus> salam @tous
<Goldenscorp> salut Anis bemawi machour nizarus zied
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<Goldenscorp> ahla nizarus cava 5ouya ?
<nizarus> ça va merci :) et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Anis> salam Goldenscorp & nizarus :)
<Goldenscorp> ahla Anis
<Anis> :)
<Anis> ça va ?
<Anis> ping nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bien merci Anis
<Goldenscorp> aya 30 min inchouf les info winji
<Goldenscorp> @+
<Anis> Goldenscorp & nizarus: SVP illi mitfadhi fikom ya3mal talla hni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISITCOM11.04Rapport
<Anis> w y9olli à partir mil 7éme partie éch yilzim yit7at.. kol marra nadhrab fih dharba.. in7ib inkamlou min hni lékhir ijom3a...
<Anis> ok Goldenscorp
<nizarus> Anis, essaye de voir les anciens rapport pour voir comment remplir celui là :)
<nizarus> personnellement j'ai jamais fait un rapport aussi détaillé :)
<Anis> il y a 2 ou 3 rapport avec la même structure.. le problème c'est qu'à partir de l'étape 7 il y a rien hhhhh.. C'est rached qui a mis cette scelette.. j pense que je doit le contacter pour qu'il m'aide  :D
<nizarus> t'es pas obliger de tout remplir
<nizarus> met ce que tu sais
<Anis> d'accord..  :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-03
<crack3r> Neo31, viens
<Neo31> crack3r, va
<Neo31> slt tlm
<Anis> 3arfi Neo31 taghdar??? tod5ol w mé t9oulich hani jit :p
<Anis> mara7bi 3arfi Neo31
<Neo31> hi anis
<Neo31> connecta tomatiki
<Anis> :)
<Neo31> mizilt ma kontich lehi bel pc
<Anis> aya béhi sémi7tik il marra hédhi hhhhhhh
<Neo31> sama7tak sama7tak, param.. sama7tak kitir , parapam parapam parapam... ^^
<crack3r> haha
<Anis> salam bemawi, Houssem, machour, SalahGo & zied
<Houssem> Ahlaaa biiiik Anis =)
 * Houssem 9a3ed yofter fi ftour el sbe7
<Anis> :), ça va Houssem
<Houssem> wééé hmd e toi ?
<Houssem> ça va les examens ?
<Anis> hmd et toi?
<Houssem> uiii sava ^^ kamelet w 5arjet el résultat w selket w lillah el hmd xD
<Anis> hmd :)
<Anis> sa7a lilkom éni kammalt yémiss
<Houssem> lol :D kamelet 3andi 2 semaines  ! ma ydouum 7al :)
<Houssem> kaahaw mala tawa ma3ad 3andek chay
<Houssem> lé stage lé chay ?
<Anis> normalement 3andi stage..
<Houssem> eyyy normalement mizyana hathi w bich t3adiih wala lé ? w lawajet wala lé ? :)
<Anis> lawajit mé lkitich.. in7ib 3lih fi domaine open source.. alors 3andi 2 possibilité taw.. mich inraka7hom ijjom3a hédhi :p
<Anis> entre nous nistanna fi résultat.. peut être famma inhayrat fi dawrat il abtal :p ;)
<Houssem> looooooooool =D ta7kii 3la les crédits ?
<Anis> yep
<Houssem> 7asb ma sma3et 9allek tjiib el >10 tvalidi el sem alors 3andek el credits el kol ;)
<Houssem> les crédits lil ness eli ma tvalidiiih el sem w tjiib a9al min 10
<Anis> aya rabbi yostor :) :p
<Anis> Houssem wine ta9ra w éch ta9ra?
<Houssem> psk ana jiibet 14 de moy w fil releve de note 3andi UE  < 10 ( 5.5 waaa3 :x ) w katbiiin 30 crédits (!=6+6+6+6)
<Houssem> tii Houssem eli 3andek fil FB :p
<Houssem> Univ de Poitiers ( Info ) L2
<Anis> ah ok hhhhhhh... ménich tagézza béch intal3ik toul éni hhhhhhh
<Houssem> looooooool :D :D ana el 7a9 bich tala3tek 3malet /whois nal9a el msakni w min fou9 acheche :D
<Anis> :)
<Anis> Houssem: t'es connecté via l'interface web de freenode ou autre?
<Houssem> wééé connecté min webchat mta3 el freenode psk les ports msakriin fil réseau publique ( Crous :/ )
<Anis> lol
<Houssem> w ma l9itech VPN tesla7 l9iiit wa7da gratuit ama 3amlinha limit (128 ko )
<Houssem> n3aadi w5ayek :)
<Anis> :)
<Houssem> aya sana3ouuud ! déja 7ajtii biiik ba3ed ( 3adi biik 5aliteek we7el m3a el Python ) nemchi noussel na9thi chwaya 9athyeet ( ma2ouna lil weekend sinn nmouut bil char ! apart el hrissa ma 3andi chay yetakel :D )
<Anis> aya béhi.. :) hani hni.. amma python mé 3maltich fih 7éja kbira..
<ahmed1812> salut
<ahmed1812> anyone know where i can learn and pass the ubuntu cerification?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> nice link on Diasp :)
<nizarus> celui de la presse ?
<Neo31> yep
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> hh, mizilt ma 9ritouch :) ama c cool de faire du bruit sur la presse
<nizarus> effectivement je pense que c'est une première à la presse
<Neo31> pas sur moi, je suis plus un fun depuis des annees ma 9ritich jarayed
<Neo31> mais je me rappel de messaoudi ken yektib fel bayen
<BlackBox-01> lu all
<elacheche_anis> slt BlackBox-01
<BlackBox-01> Need help plz : est ce que c possible d'installer wow lich king on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Anis> BlackBox-01: oui
<Anis> BlackBox-01:  http://forum.neverendless-wow.com/showthread.php?p=772842
<Anis> ping BlackBox-01
<BlackBox-01> Anis : Installing WoW -  Original WoW CD/DVD's
<BlackBox-01> Anis : l'installation dans ce tuto se fait avec des dvd originale ..
<Anis> BlackBox-01: chnouwa il far9.. illi yimchi 3al original yimchi m3é dvd cracké.. en tout cas teste le.. j'aitrouvé une autre chose..
<Anis> BlackBox-01: http://open.w369.fr/mini-tutos/installer-world-of-warcraft-sous-linux-wow/
<BlackBox-01> Thx Anis !! it works man :)
<Anis> :) u r wlcm BlackBox-01 :)
<BlackBox-01> il fallait forcer l’utilisation d’OpenGL ! c'etait un defi 9alouli bch dour édour w tarja3 él win :-)
<Anis> looool.. WinBug sucks..
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-04
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi there Fanen
<Fanen> sava l'anif de tunandroid
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> it was great
<bemawi> ploplation
<Neo31> there was some plan changing and some audio problems at the beginning but overall it was wonderfull
<Neo31> hhh, hi there bemawi :)
<Neo31> how are you :)
<bemawi> bha, j'ai effacé par erreur un mois de recherche sur la reconnaissance d'image
<bemawi> un disque dur est mort, et je m'aperçois qu'il me manque des données que je n'ai pas sauvegardée correctement
<bemawi> j'ai paumé le mot de passe sudo de mon pc mediacenter (sachant que je n'ai d'écran qu'une fois gdm ou kdm lancé)
<Neo31> oups
<bemawi> la dernière version de *buntu à foutu le boxon sur un pc (le pc se figeait dès le démarrage 2foissur3, 1fois sur deux sur kdm, puis aprés de manière aléatoire en usage standart
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> good luck with that :p
<bemawi> tout ça sur le derniers mois :)
<bemawi> sinon, la vie est belle :p
<bemawi> j'ai upper quelques nouvelles images
<bemawi> mes sites avec mon pseudo appraissent assez bien dans les moteurs de recherche
<bemawi> j'ai ratrapé 40% de ma recherche sur la reconnaissance d'image
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> t'as de la chance
<bemawi> non, j'ai taffé
<bemawi> les 60 restants vont être les plus dur
<bemawi> ça inclut la création des tables sql
<bemawi> et les script php pour inserer les donnée (30%)
<bemawi> et les 10% restant sera de refaire la fonction qui comparera l'image envoyé à celle déjà presente
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-05
<bemawi> et non, je n'utilise pas que md* ou sha* pour générer une "empreinte" de l'image
<Neo31> bon courage :)
<Neo31> sorry bemawi I have to go
<bemawi> @pluche
<wissem> bemawi: qu'es ce que t'as utilisé pour la recupération?
<bemawi> sur les données effacée par erreur, ma tête
<bemawi> sur les données perdus sur le disque dur, rien, vu que je n'ai pas accé à celui-ci
<wissem> ta tete, je peux la retrouver sur internet? :p
<wissem> je veux quleques chose de très efficace pour la recupération d'une parition fat32 :/
<bemawi> faut récup ce genre de donnée dans l'heure qui suive
<bemawi> wissem: t'as formost
<bemawi> ou foremost
<bemawi> je ne sais plus
<bemawi> un logiciel codé par l'armée americaine
<wissem> ça l'air trés bon
<wissem> thanks :-)
<bemawi> wissem: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/foremost
<wissem> yep
<zied> bonsoir à tous
<zied> puisque vous parlez des sites ...
<zied> est ce que qlq connais les problèmes des sessions php, quels sont les erreurs connus et quels sont les limites des hébergeurs web ?
<wissem> zied: je sais pas si les hosts font des limites pour les sessoins php!
<wissem> mais il faut faire attention dans vos codes lorsque vous etes dans un shared host
<zied> wissem: çàd ?
<wissem> ils sont stockés sur /tmp, hereusement, qu'ils sont lisables seulement par le webserver et on peut faire un script php(qui s'executera en tant que nobody ou peu importe) et que peut lire ça
<wissem> mais tout sa est évitable à travers safe_mod je crois
<bemawi> et puis au final, rien empecher un user de déclarer via son cookie une session qui n'est pas à lui
<bemawi> l'un des problème récurrent avec les sessions
<bemawi> c'est des erreurs de débutants
<bemawi> zied: faut juste voir les sessions comme un cookie plus fiable qu'un cookie
<bemawi> mais comme pour un cookie, ne jamais y stocker des infos importante
 * bemawi mord un cornichon
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<slimTN> lu all
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm
<zied> bemawi: merci pour les explications
<zied> bonsoir SalahGo
<geekntuxuser> bsr
<TrD> Bonsoir
<SalahGo> re tlm
<SalahGo> Dites, une commande pour faire de l'application au démarrage d'ubuntu?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-28
<Fanen> bonjour
<elacheche_anis> bonjour
<Fanen> est ce que c'est possible d'empêcher mon ecran sur ubuntu server de s'éteindre tout les 10 munites  en cas d'inactivité :/
<Fanen> bonsoir
<fak_her> bonsoir fanen
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: vous êtes la?
<DelphiWorld> bon soir nizarus;)
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava nizarus ?
<nizarus> hamdoullah merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<DelphiWorld> bien merci nizarus ;)
<Tux-Tn> <DelphiWorld> [19:12:39] Tux-Tn: vous êtes la? < oui DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> quoi de neuf Tux-Tn
<Fanen> svp un exemple de site  répondu qui utilise ubuntu server
<DelphiWorld> salut ButterflyOfFire !
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, site répondu ?
<Fanen> un exemple de site populaire
<Tux-Tn> ah tu répandu tu veux dire
<Tux-Tn> eh bien
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu.com ? :D
<ButterflyOfFire> mirror.tn ? ;)
<Fanen> bien sûre que ubuntu.com vas utiliser son produit :p
<Fanen> je pense amazone l'utilise , je suis pas sûre
<Tux-Tn> <ButterflyOfFire> mirror.tn ? ;) <- pas populaire comme site ^^
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, ba non je pense pas qu'une plateforme aussi complexe que amazon utilise ubuntu server
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, ya minutebuzz.com
<Tux-Tn> http://www.minutebuzz.com/.htaccess <- apache renvoye ubuntu comme os
<Fanen> enfin je veut le mêttre en valeur  ce ubuntu-server vue que je l'utilise
<Tux-Tn> le mettre en valeur ?
<nizarus> wikipedia utilise ubuntu server
<nizarus> nesma utilise ubuntu server
<Tux-Tn> sinon Fanen j'ai lu ton message de ce matin
<Tux-Tn> <Fanen> [10:02:11] est ce que c'est possible d'empêcher mon ecran sur ubuntu server de s'éteindre tout les 10 munites  en cas d'inactivité :/ <-
<nizarus> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9116787/Wikipedia_simplifies_IT_infrastructure_by_moving_to_one_Linux_vendor?taxonomyId=154&pageNumber=1&taxonomyName=Servers%20and%20Data%20Center
<Tux-Tn> un écran avec ubuntu server tu trouve pas ça bizarre ?
<Fanen> wé Tux-Tn  bizzarre , mais là j suis en période de test j'ai brancher cette ecran pour voire le comportement de la console jboss
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, ssh :)
<Fanen> sinon je gère tout à partir de mon laptop via ssh
<Fanen> juste je lance le serveur directement à partir du serveur pourtant je peut le faire depuis ssh
<Fanen> imagine  je travaille sur 3 machine j'ai vraiment besoin de cet ecran pr le moment sinon une foi terminer , ni ecran ni clavier ni rien juste une prise et un cable reseau
<Tux-Tn> je vois
<Tux-Tn> sinon pourquoi tu cherche des sites sous ubuntu server?
<Fanen> j'ai choisie ubuntu server , je doit argumenter mon choix devant mes jury
<ButterflyOfFire> Fanen: as-tu peur des questions du genre : "Why not Debian" rather then "Ubuntu Server" ?
<Fanen> bein je développe sous debian dèja mais lors des test j'ai choisie ubuntu je sait pa pk? vraiment pourtant j'utilise que debian depuis 2ans
<ButterflyOfFire> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15314/debian-stable-vs-ubuntu-lts-for-server
<ButterflyOfFire> Et au délà c'est une question de "personal flavour" aussi
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-29
<zeitouna> salamou aleykom
<zeitouna> ممكن سؤال
<zeitouna> alloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zeitouna> il ya quelqu'un
<zeitouna> salam
<zeitouna> resalam
<Fanen> Bonjour
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> sbe7 enour ounis
<ounis> labes?
<Fanen> bien juste  un peut débordé , trop de tache à faire +un temps trop serré
<Fanen> ounis, je veut installer un ubuntu server vistualiser sur un mon host qui est aussi ubuntu server
<Fanen> quel outil recommandez vous ?
<ounis> I'm not an expert but I know that xen is not bad
<Fanen> voilà il est de type hyperviseur , il permet de conserver des performances proche du native :)
<Fanen> pff je peut pas l'utiliser je supporte pas moncpu ne supporte pas :/
<ounis> Fanen vbox is so bad but that's all you have left I guess
<Fanen> je suis en train de tester virt-manager
<Fanen> pff  ce n'est qu'un manger de xen et kvm donc  no way
<ounis> :D
<Fanen> so passant à virtual box :D
<ounis> :/
<Fanen> je serait  pas obliger d'installer l'environnement graphique j'espère
<Fanen> bien je suis pas obligé
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-30
<Fanen> Bonjour
<Fanen> un expert VBox peut me  répondre sur la ML
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<ounis> I'm not really an expert
<Fanen> bounjour ounis
<ounis> but what is your issue?
<Fanen> il s'agit de la config du nework
<Fanen> y a plusieur choix
<ounis> aha
<Fanen> Nat  bridged ....
<ounis> nat is making the guest & the host share the same link with the outside network
<ounis> bridged is like having two separate network cards on the same network
<ounis> if i'm not mistaking
<ounis> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<ounis> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-network-sharing.html
<ounis> I usually use a bridged network, it's very usefull to treat the guest as an independent machine, it allows also an easy access to it from another machines from the same network
<Fanen> cool ounis  it works
<ounis> \o/
<Fanen> j'ai pas remarquer d'autre option que je doit spécifier sous NAT .... Bref je suis vraiment déborder je fait des faute inexplicable :/
<ounis> it happens!
<Fanen> Merci bien
<ounis> y'r wlkm :D
<elacheche_anis> §
<chokri> ping *
<chokri> Wenou echa3b?
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<Chikore> Ping all
<Chikore> Geekette86 !!
<Chikore> Need help about the loco pack, please contact me
<Tux-Tn> Chikore, if she doesn't answer it means she is afk
<chokri> Tux-Tn, I used a mobile application
<Tux-Tn> chokri, cool story
<chokri> I need to talk to geekette86
<chokri> just a question!
<chokri> where is Ubuntu-tn team
<chokri> ?
<Tux-Tn> what is "Ubuntu-tn team" ?
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu-tn is a community not a team
<chokri> I know, I mean the freedom fighters
<chokri> not members
<Tux-Tn> the freedom fighters are fighting for freedom ?
<Goldenscorp> geekette86 say the Team is a team
<Goldenscorp> when we undrestand what a team
<chokri> Goldenscorp,
<chokri> ahla
<Goldenscorp> ahla
<Goldenscorp> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-31
<DelphiWorld> salam;:)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: salut;)
<DelphiWorld> yo neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-01
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Yo les noctembules :þ
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-02
<DelphiWorld> salam;)
<DelphiWorld> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<DelphiWorld> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<DelphiWorld> ou est Neo31
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, periode d'exams ^^ il doit être de passage
 * DelphiWorld slaps Neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: vien nous somes en gaire ;)
<DelphiWorld> lol
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-03
<pauvre_> salam un petit probleme avec pidgin  pas de son ni video ..?
<pauvre_> une question je peux
<pauvre_> c  un peu etrange non
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-27
<alabist> السلام عليكم كل الاخوة الرجاء منكم تعريفي ...ماهو برنامج ubuntu و ماهي مميزاته
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-28
<|s-a|> davlefouAMD , salem
<davlefouAMD> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-30
<guest3> hi salam
<guest3> i need some help guys
<guest3> how can i change my gedit background
#ubuntu-tn 2014-05-28
<zouaoui> salam ..je cherche a savoir comment je changue de langue sur un clavier ...je suis sur 14.04
<zouaoui> merci
<idhaoui> zouaoui, wish this would help http://mikewilliamson.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/changing-keyboard-layout-options-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<zouaoui> shokran ...je vais voir
<zouaoui> pas de solution sans passer par tweak?
<elacheche> Salut!
<elacheche> Via l'outil de configuration système tu trouvera une icone pour changer la config du clavier.. All settings → Text Entry
<elacheche> Essaie de trouver ça dans ton OS s'il est pas en anglais
<elacheche> Bonjour idhaoui & @*
<zouaoui> pour mon system il est en francais
<zouaoui> tt les parametres  ....saisit de texte.....et pas de solutions
<zouaoui> basculer vers la source
<zouaoui> ....j'ai essayé
<zouaoui> pas de changement
<elacheche> essaie via la cli: setxkbmap fr
<zouaoui> setxkbmap fr sur le console ca donne rien
<elacheche> zouaoui, normal tu aura pas d'output mais le layout doit être changer.. essaie:)
<idhaoui> Hi elacheche ! sorry elacheche m not a fan of Ubuntu yet :)
<idhaoui> I mean sorry zouaoui ^^^^
<zouaoui> pas de changement
<elacheche> idhaoui, I'm not using the Canonicals' version of ubuntu too :D and I hate unity :D
<zouaoui> on etait sur 31.04
<zouaoui> pradon 13.04
<elacheche> zouaoui, t'as installer des màj?
<zouaoui> màj...pas compris
<idhaoui> awesome elacheche
<elacheche> exactly idhaoui I'm using awesome :p :D x) :D LooooL.. And it's awesome :)
<elacheche> zouaoui, mise à jours
<zouaoui> ok je vais voir
<idhaoui> elacheche++
<elacheche> idhaoui, :)
<zouaoui> update ...autoremove
<zouaoui> + autoclean
<zouaoui> pas deresultat
<elacheche> :D bizarre x) SalahMessaoud t'as pas un Ubuntu non modifier installer quelque part??
<elacheche> T'as quoi comme machine?
<SalahMessaoud> 12.04 unity
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<zouaoui> hp i3
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, comment tu change la langue dans unity 12.04?
<elacheche> je pense pas qu'ils ont changer ça de 12 vers 14!
<zouaoui> j'etais sur 13.04 c 'etait different
<SalahMessaoud> dashboard > keyboard layout
<elacheche> O_o
<SalahMessaoud> pour 14.04
<SalahMessaoud> dashboard > keyboard
<SalahMessaoud> att
<elacheche> try it zouaoui x)
<zouaoui> j'esseai quoi....keybaord compris ....att  c quoi?
<elacheche> click sur le logo de ubuntu et cherche clavier ou keyboard
<zouaoui> j y suis
<SalahMessaoud> zouaoui, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/configurer_le_clavier
<SalahMessaoud> Validé sous Salamander (13.10) et Trusty (14.04 b2)
<zouaoui> الله يسامحك
<SalahMessaoud> o_O
<zouaoui> ورطتني
<elacheche> :o
<idhaoui> ??
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, T'as pas fait une erreur.. Je pense que c'est lui qui a pas compris les insctructions..
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche> idhaoui, ichihi.. I'm planing to start the RHCSA exam preparation.. Do you recommand CentOS or Fedora? → Can't prepare it using RHEL because it's not free..
<idhaoui> elacheche, RHEL is free but the support is NOT :)
<idhaoui> elacheche, you can ask for evaluation subscription using your email, and you should be able to download the binaries...
<elacheche> Emm.. I see.. I'll download it from this link https://access.redhat.com/site/downloads/#downloads-page
<idhaoui> elacheche, at that point you will be asked to create an account and request for eval
<elacheche> idhaoui, there is server and desktop version.. https://www.redhat.com/products/enterprise-linux/ → I suppose that the exam will be on a server version
<idhaoui> you better go for server even if they are not too different from each others...
<elacheche> OK :) thank you idhaoui :)
<idhaoui> elacheche, ur welcome
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-27
<elacheche> Hello Helmoony :)
<Helmoony> elacheche, ahlan
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> Looking for help?
<Helmoony> y3aychik
<Helmoony> I'm just new in IRC. Since I'm tunisian I was just looking for the most active tn channels
<Helmoony> elacheche, but if you are here
<Helmoony> I may ask you a question
<elacheche> :D You need to change the definition of the word "active" then :D
<elacheche> Never ask to ask :) Just ask :)
<Helmoony> I asked an admin in wikipedia-ar to make me an admin
<Helmoony> But If I become an admin
<Helmoony> how does it work with topics
<Helmoony> is it updated regually
<elacheche> Admin in irc?
<Helmoony> how much does it stay
<Helmoony> I mean have the possibility to change a topic in a channel
<elacheche> Yeah of course! If you're an OP
<Helmoony> elacheche, i suppose you don't speak tunisian ?
<elacheche> I do :D Go ahead :D :p
<Helmoony> hey haw behi 3lech 7ara9mo55i bil anglais
<elacheche> I just find it easier to write in English than start "an adventure" in French :D
<Helmoony> 3aslema isse3a
<elacheche> ysallmik :D
<Helmoony> behi n7ib na3rid il topic 9addech ychid fil channel
<Helmoony> walla tant que mawjoud yo93ad lin yji wa7de5or ybadlou mil les op ?
<elacheche> Voilà.. Kén mé badlouch un OP alors hana 9a3id
<Helmoony> ena tawwa 3ala Hexchat pourtant mich 9a3id nra fil ktiba bil3arbi fil topic mta3 ubuntu-tn
<Helmoony> ya3ni inti wil logiciel ya9ra ou non il 3arbi ?
<elacheche> Oui.. Jarrab baddal Unicode mté3 hexchat
<Helmoony> ok ça marche 7attit arial
<Helmoony> behi 7aja o5ra kifech ta3mil historique mta3 il channel haw 3andkom line
<Helmoony> kifech na3mil historique il #wikipedia-ar
<elacheche> execute cette commande /charset unicode
<elacheche> lézmik tzid un bot kima ubuntulog
<elacheche> http://bfy.tw/2M1
<elacheche> Helmoony_, connexion té3ba?
<elacheche> <elacheche> lézmik tzid un bot kima ubuntulog
<elacheche> <elacheche> http://bfy.tw/2M1
<Helmoony_> ok heni choftou yezim nistanna ya3tiwni il op
<Helmoony_> excellent il lien 3aychik
<elacheche> :)
<Helmoony_> famma des bots o5rin hakka ya3mlou chwayya dynamique fil channel ?
<elacheche> Helmoony_, peut être les gars de wikipedia ont déjà un bot de log, ubuntulog c'est un bot officiel de toute la communauté ubuntu, on a juste demander qu'il soit ici aussi
<elacheche> Helmoony_, peut être les gars de wikipedia ont déjà un bot de log, ubuntulog c'est un bot officiel de toute la communauté ubuntu, on a juste demander qu'il soit ici aussi
<Helmoony_> elacheche, c'est bon il faut seulement créer cette page https://botbot.me/freenode/wikipedia-ar/
<Helmoony_> hayya behi 5ouya. merci. nchallah nsob ubuntu ;) plutot n3awid nsob ubuntu
<Helmoony_> nkammil il 9raya wnirta7 min MS Office isse3a
<Helmoony_> to93ad mochklit skype version 9dima yesir sur Linux
<elacheche> irc is better :D
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-28
<elacheche> Helmoony_,
<Helmoony_> elacheche, ahlan
<elacheche> You're late man!! You missed a good conversation on #wikipedia-ar :D
<elacheche> Take a look → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/603870459386601472
<Helmoony_> elacheche, hahahahaha really funny
<elacheche> Like this → http://www.slideshare.net/helmoony
<Helmoony_> elacheche, I'm trying to activate the channel by bots, inform of the recent changes in wiki-ar
<elacheche> Nice :)
<Helmoony_> elacheche, y3aychik... It was a good conference in Monastir
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-29
<elacheche> Hey Helmoony :) Got my msg?
<elacheche> Hey Helmoony  :) Got my msg? Have no idea when I sent it, or what it contains.. But just remember that I sent you a msg via irc x)
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/ Helmoony :)
<Helmoony> elacheche_anis, ahlan
<Helmoony> elacheche_anis, ti sayyib il pc
<elacheche_anis> :D :D :D
<elacheche_anis> What else to do?
<Helmoony> elacheche_anis, isma3ni ye5i famma pack tunisien fil ubuntu
<Helmoony> a3maltou 7aja hakka ?
<Helmoony> genre fiha clavier tn arabe/francais, 3omla DT, ...
<Helmoony> mawjoudin les packs hedhom, a3lech meti5dmouch ta3mlou pack tunisie
<elacheche_anis> Nope.. Don't think so.. The only real Tunisian contribution in Ubuntu was with the Sabily project (leaded by 2 Tunisians) ans it's dead now
<Helmoony> I already downloaded sabily 3 years ago.
<Helmoony> I don't know what you do as Ubuntu-tn team if it's not a pack for personal and comercial use in Tunisia
<elacheche_anis> No one is active any more dude :( I'm always alone.. Everybody are on FB..
<elacheche_anis> Ubuntu LoCo generally give support for end users.. But everybody now are looking for help on FB.. So no one really is interessted by contributing to the community..
<Helmoony> weird
<elacheche_anis> Don't use that word "commercial".. We still don't use GNU/Linux for the right reasons in Tunisia.. I'm sure that @work if there was someone else he uses Win.. For example for the servers many uses GNU/Linux (many uses Desktop version for servers :( ) for work everybody uses WinBugs, @work I "converted" many coworkers to use Ubuntu, I have only 2 Dev with WinBugs :)
<Helmoony> is there a study about linux in Tunisia
<elacheche_anis> An official one? Don't think so.. :/
<Helmoony> It can be a good project for you. You can add for example the Offline Arabic Wikipedia
<Dro___> bsr
<Helmoony> ahla Dro___
<Helmoony> elacheche_anis, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ojuba_Linux but the Latest release 	35 / March 6, 2014; 14 months ago
<elacheche_anis> Helmoony, Am so busy @work & the International community.. And alone can't get manythings done.. I have a plan for some projects that I'm trying to collect in a mail right now to kickoff the LocO again..
<elacheche_anis> Yeah Helmoony all the Arabic/Islamic GNU/Linux distros have problems recently :/
<Helmoony> dèjà mandriva 3amlit faillite http://pro.clubic.com/actualite-e-business/actualite-768090-linux-mandriva-faillite.html
<Helmoony> ;)
<elacheche_anis> I saw that :) It was a sad news as my first "love at first sight" with GNU/Linux was during installing Mandrake 10.1 back to 2007
<elacheche_anis> But it's not very sad → http://www.indidea.org/gael/blog/?p=546
<elacheche_anis> RIP Mandriva, welcome OpenMandriva :D
<Helmoony> yeah I was reading that article
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-31
<elacheche_anis> Yo Dro___ :)
<Dro___> ahla elacheche_anis ca va
<elacheche_anis> hmd, toi?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-30
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-01
<elacheche> Bonjour :)
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche
<elacheche> What's up guys?
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<MarwenDo> how are you doing ?
<hassoon> allez good evening
<hassoon> speak bunch of idlers
<hassoon> :/
<pavlushka> hassoon: Hello, :)
<hassoon> pavlushka: hey
<pavlushka> hassoon: So looking for anything?
<hassoon> pavlushka: yep, introduce yourself
<pavlushka> hassoon: I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat, from Bangladesh, An Ubuntu User, I am here in connection with elacheche , :)
<pavlushka> and you?
<hassoon> pavlushka: ah i thought you are some tunisian person
<pavlushka> :)
<hassoon> Neo31: hey.
<Neo31> ahla hassoon
<Neo31> what's up ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-02
<elacheche> o/
<hassoon> 'sup
<elacheche> o/
<asghaier> yo
<asghaier> how r u doing guys?
<elacheche> Good Neo31 ! u?
<hassoon> not much, too bored and trying to keep reading a book of wordpress
<hassoon> and playing NES games
<hassoon> ahah
<Neo31> hassoon, sayab 3lik mel wordpress a9ra chwaya Drupal ;)
<Neo31> i'm good elacheche thx
<Neo31> el madam lebess 3liha?
<Neo31> :D
<hassoon> Neo31: oui mais wordpress matloub dans la majorité d'offres d'emploie comme je vois
<hassoon> Neo31: kammelt licence appliqué, wen7eb n3mel formation rapide le temps que la fac me prépare le diplome
<elacheche> Neo31: +1, hassoon WP sucks, try Drupal
<elacheche> Good Neo31 thx :)
<hassoon> elacheche: it's required in most of the job ofers that's what concerns me, besides , what makes you think that it sucks ?, you too Neo31
<hassoon> it's widespread across the internet , yet it empowers like 16% of web sites, according to some statistics i've read
<elacheche> hassoon: bad security, no plugin dev standard if I'm not mistaken.. Sure it just do the job, but it do it in the worstway you can imagine (comparing it to Drupal)..
<elacheche> Drupal is just better, Neo31 (as a Drupal dev)  can tell you more about that..
<Neo31> Microsoft Windows is wide spread hassoon. And also required in more job offers. I would recommend you start to apply your theory to that then we will talk about wordpress.
<Neo31> So your argument doesn't have anything with the quality of the job or the project you do with it.
<Neo31> You find Drupal in less job offers, but also Skilled drupal developer are rare and "can" work on bigger projects and possibly get paid more.
<hassoon> yep
<hassoon> i want to get paid more
<hassoon> <3
<hassoon> moneeeeeey
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> that's not a guarantee. a Drupal developer that sucks can end up not finding a job for Drupal nor for Wordpress.
<hassoon> Neo31: meh i'm not doing drupal for now
<Neo31> the key thing you have to get special kills and be really good at what you do
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> but you'll miss a lot if you don't try it (learn the basics at least)
<hassoon> too bored and demotivated to learn drupal honnestly
<Neo31> why demotivated?
<hassoon> now i'm into wordpress/prestashop/symfony
<Neo31> that's too much
<Neo31> besides Drupal 8 uses symfony already
<Neo31> and integrates with a lot of cool stuff like angularjs twig for theming...
<hassoon> do you know some way to work as a freelance here in tunisia to get some money at least, Neo31 ? that would motivate me for a while at least :v
<hassoon> Neo31: the job offers in upwork.com are disappointing
<Neo31> anyway, not trying to convince you of anything. But it's a fact that Drupal can do more with less code and is preferred for bigger projects. Up to you to pick the technologies you want.
<Neo31> If I was you I would try everything I could including wordpress but focus on skills that matter the most.
<hassoon> eh what ?
<Neo31> In tunisia with no experience in Drupal I wouldn't reccomend that. but see online and do some internships in drupal first
<hassoon> should i just google for drupal books and start reading or what
<hassoon> un offre d'emploie SIVP ça veut dire quoi
<hassoon> le SIVP
<elacheche> SIVP hassoon http://www.emploi.nat.tn/fo/Fr/global.php?libre=808&menu=
<hassoon> elacheche: thanks reading
<hassoon> elacheche: don't you think a SIVP job is a must for new graduates ?
<elacheche>  hassoon it's not an option, Companies have some really good perks when they sign SIVP contracts, so, almost no-company will accept to not signing a such contreact with a fresher..
<hassoon> elacheche: you mean most of companies will abus ethe fresh graduate ?
<hassoon> * abuse the *
<elacheche> it depends on the company hassoon, it depends also on the defition of "abuse"
<hassoon> otherwise what did you mean in your 1st statement
<hassoon> requirements for SIVP contacts are hard for fresh graduates?
<elacheche> FIY, if someone signes a 6 months (or 9, I don't remember) of actual contract (CDD), or an undetermined contract (CDI), you'll loose your "right" to sign a SIVP
<hassoon> i don't get it
<elacheche> No, I meant that if you're a fresher, the company will just offer you an SIVP, nothing else
 * elacheche GTG home, see you later
<elacheche> :me brb
 * elacheche brb
<pavlushka> elacheche: I must say, you really make a life out of Ubuntu, :)
<hassoon> pavlushka: what is that supposed to mean
<pavlushka> hassoon: It means something to whom it concerns, it's secret, :p
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-05
<amtn> salam a tous
<MarwenDo> Salem amtn
<amtn> ramadhan karim mubarak
<MarwenDo> Thanks :)  3lina w 3lik :)
<amtn> quelle version de thunderbird sur xenial?
<amtn> j'ai un probleme d'acces a mon compte twitter : icedove 38.8.0
<amtn> deconnection tres rapide...
<amtn> ce n'est pas le cas sur la version 31
<amtn> j'ai reesayé la config tant de fois.. suppression desactivation revocation puis reprise depuis de la configuration le début
<MarwenDo> Sorry amtn , I don't use Thunderbird , I hope you'll find the response from our community
<amtn> oui, je comprend
<amtn> je laisse la question en attente d'une reponse.. j'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bug
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-29
<elacheche> aaaa
<elacheche> Mornign folks
<elacheche> http://mhall119.com/2017/05/endless-possibilities
<davlefou> Bonjour les jeunes et les autres.
<elacheche> Salut davlefou t'as résolu ton problème de USB?
<Dro> hello
<Dro> happy Ramadan all..! :D
<elacheche> u 2
<Dro> u three
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going!
<elacheche> slow
<praisethemoon> without coffee; it makes sense :3
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> hmmm
<praisethemoon> sup Dro
<Dro> bored praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> Dro, oh c'mon, ur always bored x)
<Dro> hahaha
<davlefou> elacheche, apparement, non, rien de monté!
<elacheche> davlefou: Try to ask folks in #xfce or #xubuntu
<fwhcat> exit
<fwhcat> quit
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-30
<nzoueidi> Hello o/ Romdhankom mabrouk folks
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> J'ai pas trop de réponse pour montange au boot!
<elacheche> davlefou: You're looking to how to automount USB keys or to automount during boot?
<davlefou> elacheche, j'ai un autologin et je voudrais auto monter les "clé connectés" car aprés je vais auto lancer un programme sous kivy du projet!
<davlefou> elacheche, je veux les monter à l'ouverture automatique de session.
<elacheche> davlefou: comme ça https://askubuntu.com/a/107845/119945 ?
<u-la-la> [ startup - How to Automatically run two commands after login? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<elacheche> sa7a chribitkom
<elacheche> sa7a chribtik nizarus
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche sa7a chribtek :-)
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<davlefou> elacheche, non;
<elacheche> nizarus: Rien :/ Stress.. Deadlines partout, etc..
<nizarus> salut davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, J'ai kit pi3, quand il l'arrête, il peut reste ou pas des clés usb! Quand il le ralume et la session s'ouvre toute seul, que le projet le lance, j'aimerais remonter automatique les clés laisse dans la pi3.
<davlefou> nizarus, Bonsoir! Tu va biens?
<elacheche> davlefou: Ah! Les clés sont toujours connecter alors?
<elacheche> Utilise fstab alors! Traite tes clé comme des DD
<davlefou> elacheche, des clés, pas les clès! Les clès change ou pas!
<nizarus> bon courage elacheche
<davlefou> Ne serais t'il pas possible de relancer la détéction si elle on venait de les insérer?
<nizarus> davlefou, ça va merci :-) et toi ?
<elacheche> Merci nizarus
<elacheche> davlefou: Les clé changent tr
<elacheche> très souvant?
<davlefou> Un chez chaque client, l'autre quand ils veulent!
<elacheche> 1 clé est associé avec 1 rpi seulement, c'est bien ça? et 1 rpi peut avoir plusiuers clés.. c'est ça ton cas?
<davlefou> Le rpi est fixé a un machine, il doit prendre des photos de certifiction. Il les sauverager sur un clé de référence et une destiné au client!
<davlefou> Au début de chaque session, on choisi les clés.
<elacheche> Emm..
<elacheche> davlefou: ça https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/usbmount
<u-la-la> [ usbmount - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone ] - https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org
<elacheche> ou ça https://linuxconfig.org/automatically-mount-usb-external-drive-with-autofs
<u-la-la> [ Automatically mount USB external drive with autofs - LinuxConfig.org ] - https://linuxconfig.org
<davlefou> Mon cerveau flanche, je vais pas tarder à le mettre dans un bocal!
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Guess what! WinBugs Devs are using Git now.. The irony, M$ have it's own competitor to Git that was selling for years x) Then they choose a FOSS VCS instead x)
<elacheche> Torvalds would be very happy right now x)
<nizarus> la stratégie M$ est toujours la même : ils lancent une technologie proprio pour tuer une autre
<nizarus> mais souvent ils n'arrivent pas :-)
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> Leur stratégie principal, c'est de favoriser les piratages pour créer l'accoutumance
<davlefou> Et aussi les conditionnements social associé au payement!
<nizarus> à un certain moment ils ont voulu imposer un protocole alternatif au TCP/IP
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> Imposer des protocles, c'est leur rêve!
<nizarus> ils peuvent toujours rêver :p
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-31
<davlefou> Toujours réver!
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nizarus> ping davlefou
<davlefou> nizarus, bonsoir,
<nizarus> bonsoir
<nizarus> davlefou, est ce que tu peux accéder à mon blog ? blog.nizarus.tn
<davlefou> oui
<nizarus> et les articles ?
<davlefou> Tu es sous wordpress?
<nizarus> exp : https://blog.nizarus.tn/2017/05/de-ubuntu-a-ubuntu-gnome
<nizarus> oui c'est un wordpress
<davlefou> Il semble avoir du mal à charger les ressource graphique!
<nizarus> mon hébergeur vient de migrer les domaines vers une nouvelle infrastructure et tout est cassé depuis
<nizarus> le support technique me demande de vider le cache :/
<davlefou> Pourquoi vider les caches?
<davlefou> elinks blog.nizarus.tn
<nizarus> j'ai constaté qu'il n'y a plus de .htaccess depuis la migration
<nizarus> c'est eux qui causent ce genre d'erreurs non ?
<davlefou> Pour wordpress, je sais pas trop mais certain cms php utilise htaccess pour le routage!
<davlefou> https://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/45898/default-htaccess-file-for-wordpress
<davlefou> C'est du apache ou nginx?
<nizarus> apache
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-01
<davlefou> vérifie que les modules rewrite sont là et mets un htaccess générique!
<davlefou> et vérifie aussi les droits!
<davlefou> Je vais dormir... si tu as besoin d'aide demain!
<nizarus> bonne nuit :-)
<davlefou> manque des trucs en js sur ton site
<elacheche> Salut! Les rewites de WP sont dans htaccess.. Si tu trouve pas ton htaccess nizarus essaie de le re-créer..
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> c'est ce que j'ai fait pour wp et drupal
<nizarus> mais j'ai d'autres sous domaines qui ne fonctionnent plus
<nizarus> c'est un travail d'amateur cette migration de .......
<elacheche> Je sais pas si c'est le cache de mon navigateur ou pas, mais le blog est OK.. Le forwarding depuis nizarus.tn vers blog.nizarus.tn est cassé aussi
<nizarus> il y a aussi un htaccess qui a sauté aussi
<elacheche> yep
<nizarus> ils ont tout copier sauf les htaccess ! bizarre !
<nizarus> https://albums.nizarus.tn/
<elacheche> x)
<nizarus> j'ajoute partout des htaccess avec du RewriteEngine on
<nizarus> bon ça fait le minimum
<elacheche> Good :)
<nizarus> plein de warnings :/ https://albums.nizarus.tn/
<nizarus> https://nizarus.tn/rainloop/ ça donne quoi chez toi ?
<elacheche> asking to login
<nizarus> thx ! c'est le cache qui me fait des siennes maintenant :-)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/6eg1q5/bite_my_shiny_rolling_distro/ :D
<u-la-la> [ Bite my shiny rolling distro. : archlinux ] - https://www.reddit.com
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I need this as sticker and a t-shirt :(
<elacheche> Chekc comments, there is links :)=
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-02
<davlefou> Bonjour, on xorg est a 2.0g de ram!
<nizarus> bonjour davlefou
<nizarus> ?
<elacheche> davlefou: Comment ça!! o_O
<elacheche> Salut nizarus
<davlefou> Je sais pas, xorg viens de planter et j'ai rebooté!
<davlefou> Rebjour les gars!
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> elacheche, l'informatique peut être cruel!
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: o/
<davlefou> yep,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-03
<elacheche> Je sais davlefou x)
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour, oui?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-04
<davlefou> Bjr,
<davlefou> Bnjour, vous connaissez ce site: eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com	
<Dro> hello
<Dro> ::)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-28
<elacheche> davlefou: Problème réslu ou pas encore?
<davlefou> elacheche, résolu depuis hier!
<elacheche> Good
<davlefou> J'avais jamais vu ce type de problème!
<elacheche> Same
<davlefou> cet ligne posait probléme: MACs hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-ripemd160
<hamzawix> I missed u guys xD
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-29
<elacheche> o/
<vadmeste> o>
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-31
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi_> Hey folks
